# Recommend a Doctor



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

I am retired and have been told by immigration to find a doctor to sign up with to benefit my health care whilst in Cyprus. I live in Paphos and would be grateful if anyone can recommend someone - thank you
Pamie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> I am retired and have been told by immigration to find a doctor to sign up with to benefit my health care whilst in Cyprus. I live in Paphos and would be grateful if anyone can recommend someone - thank you
> Pamie


Which area of Paphos are you in Pamie?


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Which area of Paphos are you in Pamie?


I live in Mesa Chorio


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> I live in Mesa Chorio


So the Eastern side of paphos is best for you.
There is a very nice small private clinic called the Kyniras clinic above the Mouflon bookshop.
They are very well equipped with all the latest technology for tests etc and the doctor (Dr Chris) is a really nice guy.

Veronica


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Veronica said:


> So the Eastern side of paphos is best for you.
> There is a very nice small private clinic called the Kyniras clinic above the Mouflon bookshop.
> They are very well equipped with all the latest technology for tests etc and the doctor (Dr Chris) is a really nice guy.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica will take a visit x


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Thanks Veronica will take a visit x


Sorry to be a pain, but where is Kynira I have looked on the map but can't find it - give me a clue please x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but where is Kynira I have looked on the map but can't find it - give me a clue please x


Kyrenia is in the North, right at the top of the map, on the coast. Almost directly North of Nicosia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Kyrenia is in the North, right at the top of the map, on the coast. Almost directly North of Nicosia.


Oh stupid me
You mean Kyniras clinic?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but where is Kynira I have looked on the map but can't find it - give me a clue please x


Ok lets try to guide you there. 
Go to the big roundabout and t urn towards the Paphos Mall.
Past the mall take the next right hand turn at the traffic lights.
Past Chris Supermarket to the small roundabout and straight over the roundabout.
Just follow that road and you will find it. Its on the left opposite a bakery.
Under the clinic there is a chemist and the Mouflon bookshop.

Actually I spelt it wrong. Its Kinyras.
The phone number is 26942424


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Ok lets try to guide you there.
> Go to the big roundabout and t urn towards the Paphos Mall.
> Past the mall take the next right hand turn at the traffic lights.
> Past Chris Supermarket to the small roundabout and straight over the roundabout.
> ...


GREAT I WILL GIVE THEM A CALL x


----------

